# Cryptocoryne auriculata



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Cryptocoryne auriculata?? or mabye where to purchase it at though i kind of doubt it? it is another one of those crazy looking crypts! thanks!


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

I have C. auriculata 'Pakan'. Only one plant though. I expect to receive another auriculata mid to late April. The order was already placed so I can't get one for you this time but if it is another 'Pakan' I would be willing to part with it. I'll try to take a pic tomorrow if I have time. 

PM me if you are interested in ordering Cryptocorynes on a regular basis.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Cryptocoryne auriculata 'Pakan'.


----------



## sketch804 (May 27, 2007)

wow! oh ya I will PM you later tonite or this weekend about all that cause i AM def. interested in purchasing one of those crypts!! So what does it take to grow this plant? the only thing i can find is its a difficult plant to grow and it can with stand hard water, but other than that I have not a clue on it. also have you grown yours submersed yet or just emersed? thanks for everything!


----------

